# Side plates



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Side plates for New Breed and PSE bows.
Material is custom made out of different layers premium grade veneer all glued together under high pressure, waterproof.Industrial strength finish lacquer.
3 color wooden combos available:
*Ebony and Maple*
*Walnut and Maple*
*Ebony and Cherry*

PM me for any further details:
Thanks for looking.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Man those are some sick looking grips. Makes me wish I had one of the bows just for the grips. Nicely done!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice looking grips Belicoso, they're beautiful.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Great job on the grips buddy!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

you should see these in person..pics dont do them justice..really nice..


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

For some reason they remind me of a chocolate bar??????? LOL


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks all above.


----------



## bowhuntusa (Dec 3, 2005)

Very nice work.Are you going to make them for Hoyt anytime soon?


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Belicoso Grips*

I have these on my Genetix and the look GREAT!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

X-Force side plates heading toward SASKATCHEWAN tomorrow


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Here is a set on my Cyborg...
thanks!

I love the contrast with the black riser!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

The ebony and maple look HOTTTTT!!!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

those look amazing on that bow!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Belicoso said:


>


I really like the look of these 2 sets. You really make some beautiful grips...they make an awesome looking bow look even better!


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Belicoso said:


> X-Force side plates heading toward SASKATCHEWAN tomorrow


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

awesome looking grips!


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt. Pm sent


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

BMG said:


> ttt. Pm sent


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

you figure out how to make them for a hoyt maxxis i will be interested


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

deadeyeD said:


> you figure out how to make them for a hoyt maxxis i will be interested


ILL Vote for HOYT sideplates also!!!


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

Belicoso said:


>


I like those... Please shoot me a pm with the price for a set for my x force...Thanks, Alan


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

What ebony maple grips you have ready to ship? I have a white riser and snow predator limb bow I'm working on now, need some plates asap. :thumbs_up
thanks


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

curley30030x said:


> What ebony maple grips you have ready to ship? I have a white riser and snow predator limb bow I'm working on now, need some plates asap. :thumbs_up
> thanks


PM sent
Thanks


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking good, Billy Ray!
Feeling good, Lewis!




The top notch strings are done by 'Breathn'


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

These grips are awesome guys. I have a set on my Genetix and they look amazing!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Come out with a set for a Bear and I'll own the first set. I can even donate the factory rubber ones on it now for measurements.


----------

